# Olight M2R Warrior Flashlight Review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

a little pricey at over $100 bucks....when there are a ton of much cheaper lights that do the same, I dont like the rechargeable feature, I just want to pop in new batteries and not have to wait for a charge....maybe you can get spare rechargeable batteries, then you need and outlet or vehicle to charge, just throwing new AA batteries in is the better..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Man I love the rechargeable feature. I used to use surefire and streamlights in the military but also got the batteries for free. About **** a brick when I got out and needed to buy the batteries on my own.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> Man I love the rechargeable feature. I used to use surefire and streamlights in the military but also got the batteries for free. About **** a brick when I got out and needed to buy the batteries on my own.



what????? I have a bunch of cree ultrafire led flashlights that use 1 single AA battery that lasts for months with about 20 to 30 minutes a day use...but even if I had to change the battery once a month a big pack of duracell AAs are less than a buck each battery...so for the less than $4.00 each I pay for them I can buy alot of batteries, these ultrafire brand I personally have for over 5 to 6 years and they are reliable and work great, and bright as all hell...there are many cheapo copies that have other names and look the same but the true ultrafire brand is great..and they are water proof, I have worked in pouring rain and floods and dropped them in the water and they live...
https://www.amazon.com/ULTRAFIRE-Ta...286813&sprefix=cree+ultrafire+,aps,157&sr=8-4


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I mainly use two different styles of flashlights. The most often used is a "jobsmart" flashlight from tractor supply. They last about a year and stay in my leg pocket. They are meant to run off 3 AAA batteries but I use 18650 lion cells I get from old tool packs. A single 18650 will last me a couple weeks and the light is pretty bright. The biggest issue is aluminum dust which builds up inside the lens and I will have to clean it out occasionally.


My other go to I keep in my bag. It is a two D maglite with a drop in upgrade. VERY BRIGHT. I un it off two 26650 cells or two 18650 cells. On high the larger cells will last about an hour and a half. It can light paper on fire. The lens has been changed to a 2" glass lens from a pressure gauge because the original plastic lens immediately started melting. With this drop in you don't rotate the head and screwing it in too much can crack the lens which I have had several helpers do. I finally added a set screw to stop this last week after a couple years of owning it. I LOVE IT. Obviously it's waterproof being a maglite case.


https://asflashlights.com/led-upgra...x-xhp50-dropin-bulb-for-magltie-6-d-cell.html


I keep another jobsmart flashlight in my extra toolbag and have some cheapo 3 AAA ones up front for my helpers to use. My main worklights are makita 12/14.4/18v/plug in led worklights. I have magnets on the bottom of one. They are waterproof and also great. Batteries last a full day.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

All of my plumbers and helpers have this flashlight and I keep extras in stock.

https://www.dewalt.com/products/gea...-and-flashlights/12v-max-led-worklight/dcl510

Makes for a great Christmas party stocking stuffer.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> All of my plumbers and helpers have this flashlight and I keep extras in stock.
> 
> https://www.dewalt.com/products/gea...-and-flashlights/12v-max-led-worklight/dcl510
> 
> Makes for a great Christmas party stocking stuffer.



as gross as it sounds I like my little led flashlights as I can hold them in my mouth while crunched up under a sink or tight spot and direct the light where I need it and have my hands free for tools...you cant do that with anything bigger...and anything else seems to get in the way or knocked over or out of position..
the mouth held is like having a 3rd hand....hey it is what it is...and yes i wipe them down with disinfectant wipes after each use...


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet...yVbdCDoxJMdPfeL_i30JzHihIOk-FRdsaAjKzEALw_wcB

This is what I use. It only has 500 lumens on its highest setting but I haven't run into a job where that didn't suffice. I like that the head swivels and the base is flat and magnetic. 

When I'm working under sinks I can stand it and point the light where it needs to be. If I'm working on a water heater there is usually ductwork I can attach the light to. The magnet is strong enough that I don't have to worry about it falling.


----------

